# Elephant Ear betta contest!



## charislynne

This is not an official bettafish.com contest.

The contest is to post 1 picture per fish, but you can't enter more than 2 bettas. Contest will end on November 23.
The prizes will be drawings of your betta!


----------



## charislynne

oh, and i have permission from perseusmom to do this contest


----------



## rubinthebetta

This contest will be fun to judge.


----------



## registereduser

Yay! I hope I can get a good shot!


----------



## Chard56




----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Bookmarked! I'll have to see how camera-friendly Tycho is feeling here this next week or so...


----------



## charislynne

BEAUTIFUL betta chard56! This question seems pretty weird but is your betta actually a bit sparkly or is that just a trick of the light?


----------



## Elsewhere

I know it said only one pic, but I'm putting two of my Artemis because she wouldn't hold still, so hopefully this is allowed XD If not, let me know and I'll take one of them out of the contest!



















Her "ears" used to be bigger, but living in a sorority has taken its tole on them.


----------



## Chard56

charislynne said:


> BEAUTIFUL betta chard56! This question seems pretty weird but is your betta actually a bit sparkly or is that just a trick of the light?


He is Grizzled and has Rainbow colored finnage. Very shiny and metallic from one of my Purple strains.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Ellis


----------



## Tree

I love the Plakats EEs so much! <3


----------



## charislynne

i think it's ok that you did 2 pics elsewhere. I just had that rule so it would be easier to judge, but you're fine.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Charis! I was just trying to give 2 views of her fins


----------



## alyssaanne

Tree said:


> I love the Plakats EEs so much! <3


Omg. I love him!


----------



## Kithy

Goldeen will have none of your photography, silly paparazzi.


----------



## Tree

alyssaanne said:


> Omg. I love him!



thanks 8D he is such a hyper little guy too. =P


----------



## alyssaanne

I almost got an elephant ear but fell in love with one of my guys instead...sigh. next time.


----------



## ilykadothechacha

This is Sassy Pants!


----------



## tennielle22

my 'mustard powder' dumbo Nemo! :-D


----------



## alyssaanne

ilykadothechacha said:


> This is Sassy Pants!


Wow that color!  * grabby hands* lol


----------



## Nightwisp

This is Pallaton. He thinks he's a unicorn.


----------



## ilykadothechacha

Lol. Thank you! I love his colors!


----------



## charislynne

wow. there are a lot of EEs here.


----------



## Seki

This is my lil dude Zero. I absolutely ADORE this picture of him, but it doesn't truly represent his colors... so is it alright if I post another picture of him that shows his colors better? He's what I believe would be considered an orange salamander.










For the second betta, I'm not sure if she'll count. But I have a longfinned VT girl who has interesting pecs that I think might be some form of EE. Rather than being big and wide, they are long and thin and ribbon-like. So... this is Orchid! If you don't want her to count, I'm alright with that. 









By far not the best image, but you can see her overlarge pecs pretty well there. This is what she looks like from a side view.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Tycho got cooperative with the camera tonight! So I submit two views of Tycho for the masses to fancy, appreciate, and judge. He's my lovely little camera ham


----------



## Lyshymo

Alrighty. I'll post a couple of Ozwald Gibson Radnor.


----------



## logisticsguy

Beautiful EEs everyone. This is Jupiter.


----------



## jadaBlu

I don't have a true EE. My avatar fish was sold as one but his fins are not big enough which is fine he's lovely. I ended up naming him Sugarplum. However, These beautiful pictures make me want one. I was excited when I saw this contest because I've seen some EE's with the most beautiful colors,


----------



## Fenghuang

LG: Jupiter looks absolutely fantastic. Love him!

Valefar, my first and only EE.


----------



## leejohn02

U mean jumbos right, if so will get my four boys up tomorrow


----------



## Tree

oh wow! Valefar has amazing colors! 8D


----------



## tennielle22

my giant female "pastel" :lol:


----------



## snowflake311

Fenghuang said:


> LG: Jupiter looks absolutely fantastic. Love him!
> 
> Valefar, my first and only EE.


WOW that fish color is AWESOME! blue body green fins so cool. But in this photo his pectorals don't look big enough to be Big ear. But that color is something wow.


----------



## snowflake311

my fav male.


----------



## Fenghuang

snowflake311 said:


> WOW that fish color is AWESOME! blue body green fins so cool. But in this photo his pectorals don't look big enough to be Big ear. But that color is something wow.


Oh, he isn't? I'm not very knowledgable about EE's, tbh... I know you're like the EE expert though, so you're probably right. xD 

Here's another pic. Does he look more EE or just regular?

P.S. Your male is stunning!


----------



## snowflake311

I love his pectorals they shine. But they are not big enough to be big ears I would not be surprised if one of his parents was a big ear because his pectorals are a bit bigger then normal one. He might be a big ear cross. Still a very nice fish .


----------



## Fenghuang

Well, that's settled then. Valefar humbly resigns himself from this contest. Thanks, Snowflake!


----------



## registereduser

Here's my Jackson


----------



## Tree

Fenghuang said:


> Well, that's settled then. Valefar humbly resigns himself from this contest. Thanks, Snowflake!



D'awwwww =( maybe there will be a contest of the most colors in a betta! 8D I would LOVE to see them. <3


----------



## Fenghuang

Tree said:


> D'awwwww =( maybe there will be a contest of the most colors in a betta! 8D I would LOVE to see them. <3


Heh, thanks, Tree.  Oooh, that would be a good contest idea!


Jackson is a cutie, RU!


----------



## Tree

you're welcome. <3 Yes!!!!! someone needs to make one.


----------



## charislynne

contest ends tomorow, so that means the last entries should be posted tonight


----------



## PetMania

This is my beautiful girl, Snowbird. She is a partial Elephant Ear, does this count? 


Sorry if you can't see the pic, I'll upload it to my album


----------



## charislynne

I don't c a picture


----------



## PetMania

Sorry, here's a link to the album picture 

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=14530&pictureid=95378


----------



## BettaBoy51

ive seen alot of cool bettas here


----------



## BettaBoy51

and i want to get an EE soon


----------



## charislynne

contest officially closed!


----------



## Indigo Betta

I wonder who the winner will be.


----------



## charislynne

I know my scores, I'm just waiting for my judge to submit her scores to me, then I'll determine the winners. By the way, second and third place winners will win a drawing, but it won't be colored.


----------



## Chard56

I just wanted to point out that there is a difference between Big Ear and Dumbo Bettas. To be considered a Big Ear, the pectorals have to be half to one third the length of the body where as a Dumbo is one third to under a half.


----------



## Vickytoria3112

Wow everybody! Those were some beautiful EEs. Too bad I missed this contest. I guess my Elfy (avatar) will have to get into the next one.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Sorry it's taking so long guys, I just submitted my scores and the final scores should be up soon!


----------



## charislynne

Here are the winners. I've decided to do all the drawings in color.

In first place is logisticsguy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Our second place winners are Chard56, Lyshymo, and Tree!!!!!!!
And the third place winners are Indigo betta, kithy, and Nightwisp!!!!!

congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Kithy

*******! grats all!!


----------



## logisticsguy

Awesome! Jupiter gets a bloodworm treat tonight. Thanks for putting on the contest! There are a lot of beauty EEs here


----------



## Tree

Awesome Sauce! XD I love everyones bettas BTW! <3


----------



## Indigo Betta

Yay!!!:blueyay: congrats everyone do I get a prize for 3rd place?


----------



## charislynne

Ok, I'll try to get the drawings posted asap.


----------



## Chard56

Woohoo! Thanks!


----------



## charislynne

sorry the pictures are not up guys. I need to upload them, but my mom's camera isn't working and I use her camera to upload pictures because my camera stinks.


----------



## charislynne

Here is Jupiter!


----------



## logisticsguy

Very nice. Good job Charislynne! Jupiter looks great.


----------



## charislynne

thanks.


----------



## Tree

awesome! cannot wait to see more. =)


----------



## Kithy

Wow, pretty!!


----------



## charislynne

Here is Chard56's betta


----------



## Chard56

He's never looked handsomer! Thanks you Charislynne.


----------



## charislynne

your welcome chard56


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice work!


----------



## charislynne

here is Ozwald Gibson Radnor. (I hope I got the name right.)


----------



## charislynne

Sorry I haven't posted more drawings yet, I am busy with mid-terms. Hope you understand.


----------



## jesssan2442

This is my boy Mason. You can see his fin size a little better in the reflection.
(If you need a picturing proving he's a EE I can PM you one)


----------



## jesssan2442

Ohhh opps I just saw the first page... lol!


----------



## charislynne

That's ok. You have a pretty fish anyways.


----------



## Nightwisp

Oh my, I haven't posted in here for a while. Congrats to everyone! I think Pallaton knew he got third before I did because he's been more flamboyant than usual. I should go congratulate him, though it is a bit overdue. 

The drawings look great, by the way! I wish I had the nerve to run a contest like this. I could use some drawing practice. >3<


----------



## charislynne

don't worry guys, I will be posting more pictures soon. I am almost done Tree's picture


----------



## charislynne

Here is tree's drawing. Sorry for the wait I just kept forgetting.


----------



## charislynne

The pic is sideways because I took it on my ipod


----------



## Tree

charislynne said:


> Here is tree's drawing. Sorry for the wait I just kept forgetting.



Very cool! I love how you made his larger pectoral fins! 8D thank you!


----------



## PoissonsMom

All of them r so adorable!! I luv the dumbo ear bettas (my next betta maybe)


----------



## charislynne

You are welcome, Tree.


----------



## charislynne

I am so sorry but the third place drawings keep slipping from my mind. Please forgive me. If I can remember, I will finish the drawings!


----------



## anhtuanpt

Những chú cá cảnh đẹp tuyệt đó.


----------



## charislynne

What?


----------

